# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Статусы пользователей

## Lakshmana Prana das

Уважаемые пользователи форума Кришна.ру!

Какие у вас предложения по статусам пользователей? Нужны ли они вообще?

Сейчас стоят такие настройки:

Статус	Минимальное число сообщений
Junior Member	0	  
Member	30	  
Senior Member	100

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Мое мнение, стоят и стоят,  лично , не мешают.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Странные тут вообще настройки в профиле. Лучше бы дни рождения показывал, чем даты регистрации и все эти статусы.

----------


## Olga

Ну,статусы нужны,конечно.Даже просто ради интереса.Особенно статусы администрации)))
А дни рождения вроде должны где-то быть?
А после Senior Member что?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

По умолчанию стоят всего три статуса
Junior Member 0
Member 30
Senior Member 100 

Можно сделать сколько угодно - в зависимости от кол-ва сообщений. Можно не менять, оставить как есть.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Мне кажется, все эти Junior Member не несут полезной информации и только загромождают форум. Хорошо ещё, что звёздочки не ввели для статусов  :biggrin1: 

PS Данное сообщение я написал, чтобы стать мембером  :biggrin1:

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Напишите на русском: младший член, член и старший член. Чтобы каждому стало понятно, кто он. А то ведь без выставления рейтингов в обществе преданных никак не обойтись. И чем захламлённее интерфейс форума, тем лучше.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Напишите на русском: младший член, член и старший член.


Не надо!!!

----------


## Alex

да всё в порядке по-моему. не знаю к чему даты рождения. могут спровоцировать предубеждения)

----------


## Radha-namini dd

По моему все это лишнее. Какой в статусах смысл?

----------


## Наталья А.

Да, лучше бы возраст показывало... кто не прячет его (дата рождения).

А тут ещё нет темы: Кого отключили (забанили) и за что?

----------


## roman

звания можно придумать веселые  :crazy: 
например:

руководитель слуг 0
помощник слуги 30
слуга 500 
нижайший 1000
неприкасаемый 1500

----------


## Alex

нижайший))) почему нижайший?))

----------


## roman

> нижайший))) почему нижайший?))


 :doom: не знаю ), так придумалось... думал о неприятных словах для эго.

----------


## roman

модератор - уборщик
администратор - прислуга

 :sorry:  простите, я без умысла кого либо обидеть.  :dandavat:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> звания можно придумать веселые 
> например:
> 
> руководитель слуг 0
> помощник слуги 30
> слуга 500 
> нижайший 1000
> неприкасаемый 1500


Отличное предложение, поддерживаю.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Статусы конечно же должны быть на санскрите.Звуки санскрита очищают и успокаивают ум.Как же переводятся с санскрита мэмбер,юниор и сеньёр?Другое дело если статусы написаны для привлечения случайно попавших на сайт и слова мембер могут вдохновит их на преданное служение.

----------

